# Ists 2009



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

I decided to pop up for one day this year and tbh I was disappoitned by the size of the show and quality of cars on stands was poor bar a few.

Anywho. Good to see old faces and new ones and here's a selection of the pictures I took.





























































































































































































































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















































































































































































































































































































Enjoy!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics!

The scene seems to have hardly moved on since the last Maxpower show (what must have been 3 years or so ago now) which is a bit of a shame.

The yellow Civic looks good with the SPV doors though!

Sadly Euro has been done to death now, i reckon it will soon be unique to own a Golf/Lupo etc _without_ stretched tyres! That Clio just about sums up what is wrong with following a trend in my opinion.

Some nice interiors there too.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice images, I like the use of selective colouring. Just be careful as some of them have some blown highlights though.

:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Nice shots
2. LOTS of shots!
3. The girls are minging
4. The £50 note is probably one of the most appaling mods I have ever seen!!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the pics but the cars - Lets just say that they certainly had the good the bad and the ugly there


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

NickTB said:


> 3. The girls are minging


TBH I thought they were ok apart from the brunette


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

great pics as usual :thumb:


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

i fort it was alright there i got there friday and left at 11am on saturday becouse i had seen everone on my stand said that it was alot better last year tho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

306chris said:


> I like the pics but the cars - Lets just say that they certainly had the good the bad and the ugly there


+ 1


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb pictures...

The cars... I really dont quite know what to say... umm, not to my taste really, but each to their own :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

How did that Brunette get a job as a model


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

306chris said:


> TBH I thought they were ok apart from the brunette


 Yeah that brunette was fairly minging....as for the cars dear lord what a collection of pony....more fibreglass and filler than ICI can make!!!

Dear lordy!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

chr15barn3s said:


> How did that Brunette get a job as a model


it was the 1st prize award for the "face like a bulldog licking **** of a thistle" competition


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

buckas said:


> it was the 1st prize award for the "face like a bulldog licking **** of a thistle" competition


LOL...Thats a bit mean :lol:

They're not "models" they're promotion staff.

*Model:* looks beautiful, doesnt have to say or do anything other than stand there while someone takes photos.

*Promotion Staff: * have to work the crowd and generate interest in the 'product'. Not so much about 'looks' more about personality.

Outfits are shocking!! A bad decision by somebody.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

the strip club was good to


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Some really good pics, Its clever the things that people do when modifying there cars but must admit, I would not step foot in any of them as I'd too embarrassed. I'd rather take the bus to get around and I hate public transport.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd like to make it clear from the outset that I have no thoughts on the cars good or bad. What is it about them that displeases you lot so much. These guys have obviously spent quite a bit of money on these cars so good luck to them. I'm slightly more worried by the guy in this thread that can't write a simple sentance without at least five spelling mistakes.:doublesho


----------



## Chrish SRi (Mar 21, 2007)

Some excellent pics there mate...what camera you using?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

This thread inspired me to avoid EMMA gatherings next to a modded car show. No way I want to be associated with stuff like this - my car has to work. Thanks.

Bret


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

cheers mate, nice couple of mine


----------

